# silkscreen transfers "is there a sheet that melts down on over the print



## joann (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been doing silkscreen heat transfers with a heat press for years. Customer's are asking me if I can use this "special paper" that melts over the print, so it NEVER will fade. Supposedly there are people who set up at the Mall and Fair who charge $5. dollars more to do this to the print after its been press into the shirt" I have called "X-it", "wild side" etc. all my companies and they don't know what it is either. Its not the Teflon sheet, i always use this. My prints stay on very well, but my customers are told this "sealant sheet they melt on" will never fade the print!! Any help out there on what this is??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Been in the transfer business for over 42 years and have never heard of it either.


----------



## joann (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you, I been in business for 25yrs and i haven't heard of it either. I think by charging extra $5. their just ripping these customers off. I buy from you also Pro World...great company.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If it's in the mall, they are probably using inkjet transfers, not plastisol.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Or sublimation which won't fade. For ink jet transfers there was a sheet supose to seal but never tried it and I thought they quit selling it. Thought of it as BS as there was already a polymer


----------

